# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  male or female bullfrog?

## African bullfrogs

I got this from an expo today and they said its a male were they right?
http://www.frogforum.net/members/afr...7383-image.jpg
http://www.frogforum.net/members/afr...7382-image.jpg
http://www.frogforum.net/members/afr...7384-image.jpg

----------


## GRABibus

You have a nice female for sure  :Smile:

----------


## SCF

> You have a nice female for sure


Going to have to agree with Grabibus here.

----------


## Lija

beautiful girl!

----------


## African bullfrogs

Ya thats wat i thought but the container i got her in said male pixie frog

----------


## SCF

How big is it?

----------


## African bullfrogs

3 and a half inches

----------


## SCF

Did they give you an idea of age? Not that what they say is really relevant since "it's a male"

----------


## African bullfrogs

No they didnt they just said its gonna bet very big

----------


## Lija

lol you should read less what is written on a container. male or female at least they got species right, I've seen so many times edulis marked as pixie and vise versa and when they want to sell something they will tell you everything you want to hear.
  but to be  100% sure - can you take pic of a frog from top, so proportions are more visible.

----------


## African bullfrogs

http://www.frogforum.net/members/afr...7390-image.jpg

----------


## SCF

It's female, and looks very healthy. Congrats!

----------


## African bullfrogs

thanks. but do females have yellow on their throat and do pixies have nuptial pads?

----------


## SCF

yes and yes.

----------


## bullfrog1986

infact you have a really nice looking frog how much?

----------


## Lija

> thanks. but do females have yellow on their throat and do pixies have nuptial pads?


 girls can also have even orange, very bright coloring  :Smile: 
 your frog is 100% female! very pretty and healthy.

----------


## FLUXCORE

Yep that's a healthy female, males have much broder heads

----------


## African bullfrogs

So because this one has a broder head can it be a male?

----------


## Bruce

Very nice girl, good snag!  Her colors look like my female.  She's 4 years and has some pretty deep reds/oranges under her arms and yellow down the legs.  I love how those colors can vary!

----------


## Herpguy

All I see is a lot of patronizing.  AB got screwed and lied to here.  If you have the seller's contact information I would see if they could give you a refund (unlikely), and if they do not post a bad guy thread on the faunaclassifieds boi.

----------



----------


## African bullfrogs

How old is that male?

----------


## African bullfrogs

are these nuptial pads? and it looks like there is yellow on his/her throat does this mean it could be possibly a male?

----------


## bullfrog1986

why male?

----------


## African bullfrogs

because thats what I was told

----------


## bullfrog1986

I dunno i'm not expert on these frogs just yet... I would try and compare but mine is too young i think your frog is maybe 4 months or something

----------


## Lija

> are these nuptial pads? and it looks like there is yellow on his/her throat does this mean it could be possibly a male?


 she can't be possibly a male, just because she is a female. nuptial pads would be on the inside of the thumbs. It is common for females to have bright coloring. as you were advised get a refund if possible if that is a male you're after or just enjoy healthy, pretty frog.

----------


## FLUXCORE

My male in the first page is around five months old

----------


## African bullfrogs

Oh cool

----------


## DeeDub

Pyxis typically do not get nuptial pads unless they are in breeding condition. Meaning, they have Brumated, are calling and ready to breed after waking.   your frog is female. If it was sold as a male you definitely got ripped off if you paid more than 60 dollars or so. Larger sub adult females such as yours will go from 40 to 60 dollars if you're lucky

-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------


## Lija

> Pyxis typically do not get nuptial pads unless they are in breeding condition. Meaning, they have Brumated, are calling and ready to breed after waking.   your frog is female. If it was sold as a male you definitely got ripped off if you paid more than 60 dollars or so. Larger sub adult females such as yours will go from 40 to 60 dollars if you're lucky
> 
> -----------------
> Thanks
> DW


lol Deedub is talking about US prices, in CAN you're lucky if you get a baby for 50$, usually in stores prices are around 60-70$ for a baby pixie.

----------


## DeeDub

Lol...sorry Lija.  Hey, move to the states.  We've got socialist Medicine now too!.....grain of salt....I've found its hard to joke using text.  The tones just aren't there.  :Smile: 

-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------



----------


## African bullfrogs

I just called the store where i got this pixie frog from and they said that it is actually a male. And they got him from a breeder and the breeder said that he was living with another male and that they have heard him croak and hes definitely a male pixie frog!

----------


## Herpguy

AB, no matter what they say, this is a female, I would bet my firstborn on that fact.  Either they are lying or they just heard it make a noise that is not a croak; females can make noise.  This store is obviously very untrustworthy.  If they continue to refuse to accept they lied to you you should post a bad guy review on the faunaclassifieds board of inquiry.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Everyone has told you correctly. This is indeed a female. They either know it was a female and labeled it incorrectly to make sure they could make a sale or know nothing at all about Pyxi Frogs. HerpGuy's suggestion should be followed if they continue to not make good on this sale.

----------


## Bruce

I agree with herp, I missed where you said it was labeled as a male... That is 100% not true at all.

----------


## African bullfrogs

I know its a female now so thanks guys but doesnt this look like mine? Because this ended up to be male. http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...le-female.html

----------


## SCF

> I know its a female now so thanks guys but doesnt this look like mine? Because this ended up to be male. http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...le-female.html


Not quite. Did you give that petshop a call?

----------


## African bullfrogs

Ya they said that its a male. And they got it from a different owner and they called the older owner and he said my frog was living with another male and they always croaked so im very confused

----------


## SCF

Sounds like they are giving you the run around. Just tell them it wasn't what they said they sold you and you want your money back or a true male.

----------


## African bullfrogs

Ya but i got it from an expo

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Ya but i got it from an expo


Hmmmm..... why is a pet store being mentioned if you purchased the frog at an expo??? Does this shop set up and sell at expos??

----------


## Bruce

> Hmmmm..... why is a pet store being mentioned if you purchased the frog at an expo??? Does this shop set up and sell at expos??


Beat me to it Griff.  Also, the frog in your linked post... His head was much wider than your girls, even at a young age.

----------


## African bullfrogs

Ya a little

----------


## African bullfrogs

Does anyone want more pics?

----------


## DeeDub

> I know its a female now so thanks guys but doesnt this look like mine? Because this ended up to be male. http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...le-female.html


I stick with my original assessment on matts frog as well. You know how many people I've heard say they heard their frog croak and it didn't?  Quite a few.....no offense Matt. Lol.  It happens.....BTW, get some updated pics matt, I wanna see if your frog still looks the same.

AB, dude, either you are BSing about the store telling you its a male or they are stupid.  If you aren't happy with a female take it back.  No matter how much you want it to be a male its not.  Its female.  What is the name of the petstore and or what dealer at the expo did you get it from?  Did you post a bad guy thread on the BOI?  Why not?

This thread has taken a turn toward the ridiculous....for lack of a better term that the forum won't block....or get me in trouble...lol

-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------


## African bullfrogs

Ya i will call them to get a refund. Btw i got her from all reptiles

----------


## DeeDub

In Ontario right?

----------


## African bullfrogs

Ya if u want to check out the site its allreptiles.ca

----------


## DeeDub

I looked at it.  Nice site.  They have a "dwarf" for sale right now.  I requested pics.  

AB, you oughtta keep the female and just get a male....or a few babies and raise em up.  It's a lot of fun.  That's half the fun of pyxies. 
Then at the end you have a massive male frog (or female) and know that you helped with it's development.  Very gratifying and fun to do.

Good luck buddy.

----------


## African bullfrogs

Ya you are 100% right thats what i will do. And does anyone know how much and what i should feed my female pixie?

----------


## DeeDub

I personally feed nightcrawlers, Dubya roaches, and crickets for a treat.

 Dubya: at least 2 everyday.
 nightcrawlers: 5 to 10 every 2 to 3 days
Crickets: once a week about about 50 crickets all at once feeding frenzy style 
 I will also give my adult frog 1 young rat pup every other month.  

 4 baby frogs feed as many crickets for worms and they will eat in 15 minutes everyday

-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------

